

GuardianRom – Secure Android OS - tmikaeld
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/x942/guardianrom-secure-android-os

======
jumbo8879
I already backed! I highly recommend this project!

~~~
tmikaeld
Please up this post then ;-)

